# As jenny requested..



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics for you Jen, all the rest of the gang are running around and will not sit still right now lol.
So heres Alfie and the Oz on their grooming trolley.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

They are such gorgeous looking cats :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Lunabuma said:


> They are such gorgeous looking cats :thumbup1::thumbup1:


Thank you very much....


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

iknow this is a silly question and i have asked it before, but how big is alfie, what weight is he, chris?
i think ozzy puts big cats into a whole new prospective, are you at the supreme with him or taffy this year?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG truly stunning cats  but ozzy OMG he is beautiful hopefully one day i will have a red MC


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> iknow this is a silly question and i have asked it before, but how big is alfie, what weight is he, chris?
> i think ozzy puts big cats into a whole new prospective, are you at the supreme with him or taffy this year?


Hi Jenny Alfie hasnt been weighed recently but i think hes about 6.5/7kgs . ozzy is over 10kgs now, and Yes we shall be at the Supreme this year with the big red monster, hope to see you there again this year too Jenny.....best wishes.........Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We may Take Taffy to the Supreme this year too so you may get to cuddle both this year Jenny,


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gosh the raggie looks beautiful as well Chris. Do you show any of them as well?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> gosh the raggie looks beautiful as well Chris. Do you show any of them as well?


Yes , we have shown Alfie and Charlie both of them are Premier titled, and Meighan our female has been shown and she is also Champion titled.............Chris.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

When and where is the supreme? I want a cuddle as well


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres the 3 of them , from the left, Alfie, Charlie, Meighan......................


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> When and where is the supreme? I want a cuddle as well


Hi Jo, its on the 24th November at the Birmingham N.E.C.......Hope to see you there...............Chris.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I love your Ragdolls Chris. And of course Ozzy and Taffy are gorgeous too

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> Heres the 3 of them , from the left, Alfie, Charlie, Meighan......................


Lovely to see them - they look fabulous all together there but I definitely have a soft spot for Alfie :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> We may Take Taffy to the Supreme this year too so you may get to cuddle both this year Jenny,


ii hope so chris i missed out on ozzy cuddle last year


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> When and where is the supreme? I want a cuddle as well


nec birmingham jo, you should bring anita with you and we will meet up


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Heres the 3 of them , from the left, Alfie, Charlie, Meighan......................


what a lovely picture of the three of them chris. of course charlie would be my favourite as i love bi's and he is so like my jack


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> nec birmingham jo, you should bring anita with you and we will meet up


That's a good idea, I am hopefully coming down with my family, but I'll have a word with my brother and Anita, while us girlies are looking and chatting about kitties the men can do something to keep Will entertained


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely to see them - they look fabulous all together there but I definitely have a soft spot for Alfie :001_wub:


Out of all the cats Lynn Alfie is Dad's cat lol ..he loves to jump up onto my bed and will curl up so tightly to me and his purr is so loud. Meighan being our only female is the boss of the house and Charlie is the most talkative he never stops chattering to us........thanks for you comments............Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Jen, heres a couple of nice pics of Charlie Boy just for you, hope you like them.............Chris.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

awww thanks chris, jack is smaller than charlie as he is 12 years old now, but they are so alike otherwise, and jack is talkative too, perhaps they come from the same line somewhere.

this is the latest one of jack with my charley who is a seal mitted girlie and she is nearly 14, but you can see the resemblance.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thought you would like to see my Beau my much missed raggie. I had to rehome him as an only cat as he was such a bully to my persians and NFCs. He is now a much loved only cat now called Barney and has a stay at home cat slave to pander to him  this is the only pic I can find of him but again they look alike


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh cazzer that is such a shame, and normally unusual for a raggie to be a bully, either that or i was lucky with my raggies.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes he was a very loving boy to me at times Jenny [but if he could smell another cat on me he would be like a feral]. He attacked me viciously many times. Despite it all he was probably my most loved cat at the time. Broke my heart but he's happier now and I do get the occasional update from his owner. we tried for so long to try and make it work before realising it never would. I think i put it off for so long as I thought no one would want him and that he could end up being PTS. I contacted one of the raggie cat clubs and they found him a home within days. His new owner is disabled and always wanted a raggie so she got the cat she wanted as well . he came from a very good breeder as well, so I can't blame a BSB for his behaviour.


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

awww :001_wub: so sweet, love the raggies

I'm hoping to come to the supreme show with a friend of mine


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

cashewnut said:


> awww :001_wub: so sweet, love the raggies
> 
> I'm hoping to come to the supreme show with a friend of mine


Please come over and say hi and have a hug with Ozzy.


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

raggs said:


> Please come over and say hi and have a hug with Ozzy.


ooo I can't wait now hehe first time at a cat show, what better way to get a feel for the place than having a cuddle with Ozzy 

Just got to sort transport out now 

I'm looking into getting my first Ragdoll in a few years, so doing plenty of research now 

Hope you don't mind me sharing pics of my mum's cousins Ragdolls (correct me if I'm wrong on the colours):-

Jerry before she passed away at 3/4 years of age, Blue Mitted?



















Lucy and Jasmine a few years ago, Seal Colourpoints










Lucy and Jasmine last year


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> yes he was a very loving boy to me at times Jenny [but if he could smell another cat on me he would be like a feral]. He attacked me viciously many times. Despite it all he was probably my most loved cat at the time. Broke my heart but he's happier now and I do get the occasional update fromc his owner. we tried for so long to try and make it work before realising it never would. I think i put it off for so long as I thought no one would want him and that he could end up being PTS. I contacted one of the raggie cat clubs and they found him a home within days. His new owner is disabled and always wanted a raggie so she got the cat she wanted as well . he came from a very good breeder as well, so I can't blame a BSB for his behaviour.


i fostered a red colourpoint raggie once for the cp. he had been dumped in another ragdoll breeders garden. he was unneutered think and badly matted. i fell in love with him but he hated my cqts and i had to let him go to another home and he went thru a raggie breed club. i dont think i have cried so much over a cat as i did him. know how you feel


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

What truly stunning cats :001_wub: :001_wub: your beasties would look beautiful here in my house :sneaky2::sneaky2::devil:

And 10kg ..........:thumbup::w00t::w00t:


----------

